# Bike von Profi abkaufen ???



## Luzifer (26. September 2010)

Würdet Ihr ein Carbonbike zum sehr günstigen Preis von einem Radprofi abkaufen, das ein halbes Jahr gefahren wurde ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. September 2010)

Wenn Du nicht mehr weißt, als Du hier schreibst: Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. September 2010)

kommt drauf an, d.h. u.a. auf anzahl der km, stürze, renneinsätze, steinschläge usw.


----------



## Luzifer (27. September 2010)

also das bike stammt von einem echten profi und wurde eine saison gefahren. nehmen wir mal an, der rahmen sieht noch absolut top aus und hat keinerlei sichtbare beschädigungen. die anbauteile könnte man ja austauschen. wie siehts mit der gabel aus ? kann man die überhaupt irreparabel kaputt fahren ?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (27. September 2010)

In nem halben jahr eigentlich nicht, ab zu Service damit und gut is, ca 120.
Wenn der Rahmen keine sichtbaren Schäden hat, von aufprällen oder so wird er Ok sein, das kann dir aber eh keiner garantieren.

Was ist es den für ein Bike?


----------



## Luzifer (27. September 2010)

hab mittlerweile zwei angebote gefunden. ein scale rc 2010 mit xx gruppe, und ein trek elite 9.9ssl. wie sieht es denn mit garantie auf den rahmen aus ?
sind ja schliesslich rennen mit gefahren wurden.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Ist natürlich verlockend so ein Radl zu kaufen, aber wenn die damit gestürzt sind kann es sein, dass sich der Rahmen bald verabschiedet.. also ich finde man riskiert da schon relativ viel Geld :X


----------



## Luzifer (27. September 2010)

ich will mir das ja jetzt nicht schön reden, aber wenn ich hier im bikemarkt ein rad kaufe, weis ich ja auch nicht ob damit nicht schonmal ein stunt hingelegt wurde.


----------



## Superfriend (27. September 2010)

Weshalb ich auch hier im Bikemarkt von jemandem, den ich nicht kenne, keinen gebrauchten Karbonrahmen kaufen würde. Meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach: Nein, nicht machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Klar das ist genau das selbe. Ein Risiko gibts bei beidem, vll fragst du mal die Profis ob sie nen Sturz hingelegt haben? Keine Ahnung wie da die Kontakte sind.. aber wenn er sagt nein und dir die Antwort ehrlich vorkommt.. Muss man selber wissen *G*

Also wenn ICH mir ein Carbonradl kaufen wollte, dann würde ichs mir neu kaufen. Am besten am Saisonende, da sind bis zu 50% Preisnachlass durchaus drin. Musst hal suchen 

(Ansonsten halte ich als MTBer von Carbon eigtl gar nix )


----------



## clemson (27. September 2010)

Garantie hat in der Regel nur der Erstbesitzer...
musste halt man in den Garantiebestimmungen der Hersteller nachschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> (Ansonsten halte ich als MTBer von Carbon eigtl gar nix )



 das unterschreibe ich


----------



## powderJO (27. September 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> das unterschreibe ich



und warum? ernsthafte begründungen gibt es dazu nämlich eigentlich keine. 

zum thema: ein gebrauchtes carbonrad zu kaufen ist genauso riskant wie ein gebrauchtes alu- oder sonstwasrad zu kaufen. wenn der rahmen keine sichtbaren blessuren wie lackabplatzer etc aufweist, die auf einen heftigeren sturz oder gravierende steinschläge hinweisen sollte das eigentlich grundsätzlich passen.

aber: hier handelt es sich um ein orofibike. d.h. der rahmen hat sicher deutlich mehr kilometer und damit belastungen weggesteckt als einer, der von einem durchschnittsbiker gefahren wurde. d.h auch, dass die lebenserwartung grundsätzlich geringer sein dürfte - das sollte man bedenken, denn die lebenszeit eines rahmens ist nun mal eh begrenzt...


----------



## Superfriend (27. September 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> und warum? ernsthafte begründungen gibt es dazu nämlich eigentlich keine.



Natürlich: Echte Männer fahren nur Stahlbikes, das ist eben so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2010)

MEIN GOTT! 
ich muss dir aber auch sagen, dass echte maenner keine schaltung sondern singlespeed fahren und erst recht keine federgabel...

BOAR WIRD MIR SCHLECHT!


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

> und warum? ernsthafte begründungen gibt es dazu nämlich eigentlich keine.



Die Begründung ist folgende:
Nach nem Sturz kann der Rahmen einen feinen Riss haben, der bei der nächsten größeren Belastung zum Rahmenbruch führt.. die Folge kann eine schöne Gesichtsbremsung sein 

An ein MTB würde ich nie Carbonteile ranbauen.. nach nem Sturz müsste man jedesmal alle Teile austauschen.. was für ein Quatsch!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2010)

Darum fahre ich immer wieder gerne stahl und starr...aber immer noch mit schaltung.

Ich denke nicht, dass dir ein pro einfach schrott verkauft. Da verliert er sein gesicht. Nimm einfach ein kleines verträglein und lass dir ne garantie geben falls was passiert mit dem rahmen. Wenn er etwas auf sich hat macht er es ansonsten lass es. Hör auf dein inneres. Ansonsten darf nichts mehr kaufen was schonmal gabraucht wurde..keine bremsen,vorbau,lenker,laufräder...man, wo würden wir da hinkommen...da gäbe es keinen verkaufthreat im leichtbaufred...u.s.w.
Habe ebenfalls einen gebrauchten gekauft und es geht suuuupeeeer.




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT!
> ich muss dir aber auch sagen, dass echte maenner keine schaltung sondern singlespeed fahren und erst recht keine federgabel...
> 
> BOAR WIRD MIR SCHLECHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (27. September 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nimm einfach ein kleines verträglein und lass dir ne garantie geben falls was passiert mit dem rahmen.



Hallihallo...


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2010)

Hallihallo jep...wenn das gegenüber draufeinsteigt...ist vielleicht weit hergeholt aber warum nicht.
Klar geht das ned immer,kann man aber versuchen. 




Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hallihallo...


----------



## flyingscot (27. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> An ein MTB würde ich nie Carbonteile ranbauen.. nach nem Sturz müsste man jedesmal alle Teile austauschen.. was für ein Quatsch!



Das steht sogar bei vielen Anbauteilen in den Bedienungsanleitung, egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Bei vielen Alulenkern steht auch, dass man sie alle 2-3 Jahre vorsorglich tauschen soll...


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Alu ist aber eher duktil und deswegen tritt kein Sprödbruch auf.. Carbon eben schon, ein sofortiges, "unvorhersehbares" Versagen ist sehr wahrscheinlich.. und genau darum gehts eigentlich.
Klar Alu ist auch kein Wunderwerkstoff, der Alulenker geht auch irgendwann kaputt, aber das ist dann eher abzusehen als bei einem Carbonlenker 

Es gibt auch Leute die mit einem Carbonlenker schon mehrmals gestürzt sind und den imme rnoch fahren, sogar auf Alpencross, wenn dann aber auf 3000 hm der Lenker bricht und man die nächsten 400hm auf dem Arsch zurücklegt sag ich nur Prost-Mahlzeit!


----------



## flyingscot (27. September 2010)

Kam gerade im Fernsehen: "Warnung vor Billig-Alulenkern", die können unvermittelt brechen 

Spaß beiseite... du hast recht, man sieht einen Vorschaden bei Alu wesentlich einfacher als bei Carbon. Aber nicht nur deshalb werden viele Carbonteile wesentlich stabiler ausgelegt, als Aluteile. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren ganz genauso gedacht, bis mir der fünfte Alurahmen gerissen ist und ich vor der Wahl stand einen Carbonrahmen im Austausch zu bekommen: ich habe den Carbonrahmen genommen und fahre ihn seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme. Klar, das sagt gar nichts aus, aber nach 5 kaputten Alurahmen wollte ich Carbon eine Chance geben.


----------



## horstj (27. September 2010)

wenn er Rennie mit Nachnahmen heißt würde ich ihm keinen Carbonrahmen abkaufen.

Ansonsten gilt das gleiche wie immer im Gebrauchtmarkt und pauschale Nein/Ja kann man aufs Klopapier schreiben: Was zählt ist der konkrete Handel, die konkreten Angaben usw.

Die Idee mit der Privatgarantie ist natürlich ... cool (irre)


hach das erleichtert.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich muss dir aber auch sagen, dass echte maenner keine schaltung sondern singlespeed fahren und erst recht keine federgabel...



so siehts aus!


----------



## Onze80 (27. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Kam gerade im Fernsehen: "Warnung vor Billig-Alulenkern", die können unvermittelt brechen



Wobei das ein Problem der Nachbehandlung sein dürfte... wenn nach dem Ziehen (oder jedem anderen verformenden Bearbeitungschritt) nicht ausgelagert wird, wird das Zeug eben spröde...

Und auch ein guter Lenker kann brechen, wenn an der Klemmung ein Grat vorhanden ist, oder zu fest zugeschraubt wird, so dass der Lenker gequetscht wird.

p.s. fahre meinen 94er Zaskar seit über 100.000 km, bin auch schon des öfteren von nem 2,40m Garagendach gesprungen... sowohl Rahmen als auch Stahlgabel noch tip top... mich erschreckt es manchmal, wie wenig die neueren bikes teilweise aushalten... (ok war noch etwas massiver gebaut das teil)


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Hatte frÃ¼her ein Stahl doublehard.. bzw es steht jetzt noch im keller. hab das alles mÃ¶gliche an trails und treppen und schanzen und weiÃ der geier rauf und runter gejagt, da ham nichtmal die reifen nen 8ter bekommen, alle bikes zuvor hatten nach kurzer zeit schon achter und andere defekte ..^^

generell muss ich zugeben:
ich hÃ¤tte ja auch gerne einen carbonlenker, ich finde den werkstoff an sich ziemlich cool, schaut gut aus und ist schÃ¶n leicht. aber ich frag mich eben immer wieder ob man so vernÃ¼nftig ist und einen 100-150â¬ teuren lenker nach einem sturz austauscht? auÃerdem was ist ein "sturz"? reicht es wenn das rad im stand umgekippt ist oder muss ich mit 20-30kmh nen salto hinlegen? 
deswegen sage ich besser -> kein carbon am mtb


----------



## Superfriend (28. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT!
> ich muss dir aber auch sagen, dass echte maenner keine schaltung sondern singlespeed fahren und erst recht keine federgabel...
> 
> BOAR WIRD MIR SCHLECHT!



Wieso? Was falsches gegessen oder zu heftig mit dem Singlespeeder unterwegs gewesen?

Ich fülle übirgens Bier ins Camelback, das gleicht die Federgabel wieder aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2010)

ne alles fitt  
nur das ewige rumgeweine wegen "carbon das explodiert" nervt. das wird nur durch "der rahmen ist doch gar nicht fuer ne lefty zugelassen" getoppt!

akzeptiert einfach, das es haellt und alu auch verreckt. mit sind schon 2 alu lenker einfach weggeknickt, ohne vorankuendigung.

genauso beim ultrlight und oldschool scott strike ist mir nicht der carbonrahmen verreckt, sondern die alu schwinge 

wenn du den alu rahmen auf nen fels donnerst ist der genauso hin wie ein carbon eimer.

ich lass als mein iso getraenk 3wochen vorgaehren, das ist besser als bier


----------



## jaja (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Alu ist aber eher duktil und deswegen tritt kein Sprödbruch auf..



Bei hochfesten Alulegierungen stimmt das nicht. Versuch da mal einen 130g Alulenker mit dem Rohrschneider zu kürzen. Ein leichtes Anritzen damit reicht und Du kannst den Stummel problenmlos abbrechen. Wenn du möchtest, kannst Du an der Bruchfläche auch noch den Sprödbruchanteil messen...der wird überwiegen und zwar deutlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2010)

eben, und so lenker sind mir auch schon 2 gebrochen  immer net, wenn du bei tempo 40 auf nem singletrail nen lenkerstummel in der hand hast.
alu und carbon schenken sich da echt nix


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

jaja schrieb:


> Bei hochfesten Alulegierungen stimmt das nicht. Versuch da mal einen 130g Alulenker mit dem Rohrschneider zu kürzen. Ein leichtes Anritzen damit reicht und Du kannst den Stummel problenmlos abbrechen. Wenn du möchtest, kannst Du an der Bruchfläche auch noch den Sprödbruchanteil messen...der wird überwiegen und zwar deutlich.



Das mag bei bestimmten Alulegierungen durchaus der Fall sein, va bei 130G. Ein 150 Carbonlenker wiegt um die 150g, was isn das dann für ein Alu?

Generell ist Alu aber doch eher duktil.. ich bin zwar kein Werkstoffwissenschaftler, aber als Maschinenbaustudent hab ich auch 2 Semester Werkstoffkunde und ein Werkstoffpraktikum bei dem man sowas mitkriegt.. 

Natürlich geht auch der Alulenker kaputt, wenn ich das Rad gegen den Fels donner ist das aber auch kein sachgerechter Gebrauch mehr. Ein normaler Sturz ist da schon eher mal eingeplant.

Naja kann nur sagen, fahrt was ihr wollt. Muss jeder selber wissen. Ich fahr lieber nen Kilo mehr mit mir rum, spar mir Geld und mach mir keine Sorgen falls ich mal gestürzt bin.


----------



## jaja (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das mag bei bestimmten Alulegierungen durchaus der Fall sein, va bei 130G. Ein 150â¬ Carbonlenker wiegt um die 150g, was isn das dann fÃ¼r ein Alu?



Ein Flatbar, zum Beispiel aus Al 7075. Es gibt auch Alulenker um 120g:

http://www.radsportteile.de/product...CNC-SC-Bone-flat-Scandium-254-MTB-Lenker.html



> Werkstoffwissenschaftler, aber als Maschinenbaustudent hab ich auch 2 Semester Werkstoffkunde und ein Werkstoffpraktikum bei dem man sowas mitkriegt..



Dann hast Du sicherlich auch mitbekommen, dass Aluminium durchaus nicht problemlos ist, vor allem wenn es am Limit kontruiert wurde ist die Lebensdauer ziemlich begrenzt (ErmÃ¼dung). MÃ¶chte ich sehen, wie Du die von auÃen korrekt einschÃ¤tzen willst....


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Das weiß ich von außen korrekt einzuschätzen indem ich weiß was vorher passiert ist.

Außerdem würde ich mir nie nen 120g Lenker ans MTB kaufen. Um die 300G darf der schon wiegen, dafür ist er ordentlich stabil.
Man darf halt nicht erwarten, dass ein Alulenker aus Dosenblech lange hält.

Wie gesagt, muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht  - will hier niemandem was vorschreiben.


----------



## powderJO (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht  - will hier niemandem was vorschreiben.



ja, es muss jeder selbst wissen. aber nix nervt (mich) mehr als pauschale aussagen ohne fachliche belege. dazu gehört halt nun mal auch die aussage "carbon geht schneller kaputt und deshalb hat das bei einem mtb nix verloren". 

darüber hinaus ist es auch blödsinnig ein carbon-leichtbau-bauteil mit einem schweren alu- oder sonstwastrumm zu vergleichen. wenn man vergleicht sollte man schon vergleichen was vergleichbar ist - also z.b leichtbau-*carbon*lenker vs. leichtbau *alu*lenker. wer das macht wird feststellen dass sich hinsichtlich haltbarkeit und bruchgefahr kaum unterschiede ergeben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem würde ich mir nie nen 120g Lenker ans MTB kaufen. Um die 300G darf der schon wiegen, dafür ist er ordentlich stabil.
> Man darf halt nicht erwarten, dass ein Alulenker aus Dosenblech lange hält.
> ...



nach dieser aussage haetten sie dich im leichtbauteil schon gesteinigt... und auch hier im xc-racing teil ist sie eher deplatziert


----------



## jaja (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das weiß ich von außen korrekt einzuschätzen indem ich weiß was vorher passiert ist.



Achso..Ermüdung gibt es auch im normalen Fahrbetrieb und die sieht man nicht. Am Flugzeug werden auch Aluteile regelmäßig getauscht, obwohl es nie abgestürzt ist, komisch, oder? Aber Du kannst es mit dem Daumen abschätzen, wann Dein Lenker noch gut ist..ist klar . Vielleicht hätte ich auch Maschinenbau studieren sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (28. September 2010)

Zur Carbon/Alu entwicklung: die Hersteller beziehen die auch hier gezeigte Benutzerarroganz incl. Röntgenblick natürlich in ihre Berechnungen mit ein. Deshalb sind Carbonrahmen und Aluteile im Standardmarkt auch so schwer und teuer.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Von mir aus kommt ihr mit noch mehr bashing und von mir aus kommen noch 500 leichbauverrückte und sagen mir wie wenig ahnung ich doch hab usw usf, carbon gehört nicht an ein mtb, fertig aus, das ist meine meinung und die wird sich dadurch nicht ändern.

ganz davon ab gings hier darum ob der Threadersteller ein gebrauchtes carbonradel kaufen soll oder nicht.

meine meinung dazu war:
nein, zu hohes risiko, wenn er pech hat gehen ein paar tausend euro flöten und evtl legt er noch ne schöne gesichtsbremsung hin.

so jetzt kenn ihr ja weiter "pauschalisieren" das alu ja genauso spröde ist wie carbon, viel spaß


----------



## jaja (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> V
> so jetzt kenn ihr ja weiter "pauschalisieren" das alu ja genauso spröde ist wie carbon, viel spaß



Nein, hast Du nicht. Das stimmt schon allein deshalb nicht, weil es ungefähr tausend verschiedene Arten von Carbonfasern gibt und nochmal soviele Gelege  auch mit extrem duktilen Fasern (zum Beispiel auch Aramid) und noch dutzende von Matrices. Warum zerbricht ein Eishockeyschläger nicht bei der Fülle an Schlägen die der abbekommt? Dein Federgabelcasting ist mit Sicherheit auch aus Magnesium...und das ist erst einmal ein sprödes Material, sollte man sofort vom MTB verbannen.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Ja hast schon recht, Carbon is voll cool, ich bin nur neidisch 

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach erklärt macht was ihr wollt aber man will sichs hier einfach schönreden, unter Missachtung jeglicher Tatsachen. Da werden Flugzeuge mit MTBs und Dosenblechlenker mit Carbonlenkern verglichen. Ich halt mich hier jetzt raus, die Diskussion ist mittlerweile mehr als nur dämlich.


----------



## jaja (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> J
> Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach erklärt



Du hast überhaupt nichts erklärt. Nimm doch einfach überall Stahl, so, wie das ein echter Maschinenbauer, der von Werkstoffen keinen Plan hat, eben macht. Btw 2 Semester Werkstoffkunde kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen, hättest Du auch schwänzen können.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

boah bist du cool, was bistn von beruf? rohrreiniger? 

schön wie du schon wieder pauschalisierst und alle maschinenbauer übern kamm scherst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> boah bist du cool, was bistn von beruf? rohrreiniger?
> 
> schön wie du schon wieder pauschalisierst und alle maschinenbauer übern kamm scherst...



Werkstoffwissenschaftler. Aber erklär doch mal was. Ich lausche Dir andächtig. Vielleicht kommt ja nicht nur Mist raus, so wie bei den Maschinenbaustudenten, die wir an unserem Institut betreuen dürfen .


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

Dann lass dir mal folgendes erklären:
hier gehts darum herkömmliche alulenker mit herkömmlichen carbonlenkern zu vergleichen und zwar im einsatz am MTB.
ein normaler alulenker wiegt keine 120gramm sondern 300 und ist entsprechend massiv gebaut, ein carbonlenker ist auf leichtbau getrimmt, da wird in der konstruktion mit ganz anderen sicherheiten gerechnet als beim normalen alulenker.. 

die komplette folgende erklärung kann ich mir ab hier eigentlich schon sparen, das erklärt sich doch alles von selbst. man muss nur überlegen wie ein mtb verwendet wird bzw wie damit umgegangen wird und was dazu dann wohl besser passt.

produktions oder konstruktionsfehler gibts sowohl bei carbon als auch bei alu, kein alulenker wird ewig halten aber im schnitt sicherlich länger als ein auf leichtbau getrimmter carbonlenker... und wenn ich wie oben ganz allgemein vergleiche gehts genau darum..


----------



## horstj (28. September 2010)

@xtreme, jun 2010

warst du vorher als taschenmesser2 angemeldet? der hat auch immer 'Fachwissen" behauptet, das Threadthema ignoriert und falls es jemand wagte anderer Ansicht zu sein sofort auf Beleidigungen umgeschaltet. Am besten waren Behauptungen zu Serienproblemen von Schaltungsteilen, die er selbst nie gefahren war, über deren Qualitätsprobleme er aber besser Bescheid wusste als jemand, der aus dem Großhandel etwas weiträumigere Angaben machen konnte.


----------



## powderJO (28. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> das erklärt sich doch alles von selbst.



selbsterklärend sind hier nur deine posts.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. September 2010)

nope ich hab immer max 1 account

das threadthema hab ich übrigens erst ignoriert nachdem ich mich rechtfertigen musste.
habe sogar wieder darauf verwiesen, aber das wurde ignoriert.

ich lösch jetzt die abonnierung hier, ich habe das gefühl hier nur zeit zu verschwenden, falls jemand was will kann er ja ne pm schreiben


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2010)

Hmm, alle meine Alulenker haben unter 300g...

Stadtrad: 160g XLC  58cm
CC-Racer: 160g Syntace 60cm
Enduro: 280g Easton 68cm (wird demnächst gegen den unteren ausgetauscht)
DH: 250g Truvativ WC 70cm

Ein DH-Carbon-Lenker liegt überlicherweise bei ca. 200g und ist auch entsprechend stark ausgelegt. Für CC sind ca. 110-120g bei Carbonlenkern üblich. So extrem sind die Unterschiede nicht, weder im Gewicht noch in der Stabilität.


----------



## hefra (28. September 2010)

Ich würde jederzeit ein Profibike kaufen! Vorausgesetzt es ist ein Wettkampfrad! Es gibt keine besser gewarteten Bikes als Wettkampfräder. Bei Trainingsrädern sieht es anders aus...

Und diese Panik die hier über Carbon verbreitet wird ist lächerlich und realitätsfern!


----------



## Luzifer (29. September 2010)

Danke ! - wenigsten noch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## enweh (8. Oktober 2010)

Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Teambikes haben zwar durchaus erhebliche Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer an Antrieb und Kettenstrebe), doch sind die Komponenten top gewartet und ohne Funktionsbeeinträchtigung. Und kein Profi würde einen ernsthaft beschädigten Rahmen fahren (weder im Wettkampf, noch im Training) bzw. einen solchen weiterverkaufen. Der Gewinn steht in keinem Verhältnis zum möglicherweise aufkommenden Ärger nach einem Verkauf.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Oktober 2010)

Leider nochmal OT, aber für alle "Nichtmaschinenbauer, Nichtwerkstoffwisenschaftler" etc. 
Also ich bin auch in diesem Bereich beschäftigt und man sollte bloss nicht denken, dass alle "Experten" immer einer Meinung sind, nur weil die studiert haben.... Metaller schimpfen auf Kunststoffe und umgekehrt...
Und ganz wichtig: Nur weil einer sowas studiert, heißt das per se gar nix. Ich hatte etwa im 3. Semester streng genommen auch noch absolut keinen Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (9. Oktober 2010)

Der einzige Profi von dem ich was abkaufen würde ist Ulle. Weil der nie trainiert hat sondern sich die Erfolge aus den Ärmeln geschüttelt hat. Da sehen die Räder alle aus wie neu.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2010)

mein gott... such dir nen stein...


----------



## Sahnie (12. Oktober 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mein gott... such dir nen stein...



Und das von einem Hobbyfahrer mit eigener Website, da weiß man man ist auf der richtigen Seite...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2010)

um nicht den ganzen thread zu zu muellen...

ja amateuer und nein ich verdiene nicht mein geld damit (wer will das auch?)

und du? welcome 2 my igno-list!


----------



## Sahnie (12. Oktober 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> um nicht den ganzen thread zu zu muellen...
> 
> ja amateuer und nein ich verdiene nicht mein geld damit (wer will das auch?)
> 
> und du? welcome 2 my igno-list!



Oh, wie Schade...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

den bikemarkt kennst du?


----------

